# Ironic media pix



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

As some background, Portland's new(ish) service/showroom location on the south waterfront is in the same area as a couple federal properties, including ICE. Over the last month+ there have been ICE protesters occupying the surrounding area. A number of times the local police and/or federal enforcement have cleared the area. The last couple days they have been doing just that again.

This photo, which just happens to include Tesla's sign front and center, was included in a local new story this morning. On the latest evacuation and cleanup










Note the gas can...










(And if wondering, Tesla was not mentioned at all in the article, beyond the general 'impact to local businesses' ...

I am all for peaceful protests, but portland's legit protests who have valid points often get overrun with opportunistic thuggish protesters looking to cause damage & injury and they also attract the homeless camps as well... here's a video showing some of the aftermath


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Extra irony: the organization that they're protesting is called "ICE".

You could headline that as: "ICE protesters abandon gas at Tesla"


----------

